# The New Black Panther Party



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Talk about a racist hate group, don't miss their 10 point platform and the 9 local objectives!!

http://newblackpanther.com/SITE/


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

"racist hate group"??? They are a minority. I am pretty sure we call that a "support" group. 
I especially like the one about black people not serving this country because the government is racist. One of these days these people will figure out they are free to leave if they dont like it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

1. We want freedom. 
2. We want full employment
3. We want tax exemption 
4. We want decent housing,
5. We want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this devilish and decadent American society
6. We want all Black Men and Black Women to be exempt from military service. 
7. We want an immediate end to POLICE HARRASSMENT
8. We want freedom for all Black Men and Black Women held in international, military, federal, state, county, city jails and prisons. 
*9. We want all Black People when brought to trial to be tried in a court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities*
10. WE DEMAND AN END TO THE RACIST DEATH PENALTY AS IT IS APPLIED TO BLACK AND OPPRESSED PEOPLE IN AMERICA.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

As Forrest Gump would say.

I'm sorry I ruined your black panther party.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Everybody wants. Just that some of us go out and get it while other sit around and demand it be given to them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They forgot number eleven.

11. We want all this shit for free because we only care about ourselves.
PS Work is for suckas'.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wonder if this radical group will come under the same scrutiny from law enforcement as do other radical groups ?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> wonder if this radical group will come under the same scrutiny from law enforcement as do other radical groups ?


No, that would only prove how racist the white government and law enforcement community really is!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> 12. We want a pony for Christmas.


You mean;
12. We want a _black_ pony for Christmas, not a lily white one.


----------

